# Who am l?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

It has been brought to my attention in recent times, that l am more of a politician that anything else.

So l thought l would clear up a few issues;

One, l happen to be very passionate about animals.

Two, l also happen to be very passionate about standards within the industry and the hobby.

I am not a name getter or out to seek any fame within this industry, l am doing this because of the first two passions of mine.

I am doing this because l feel very strongly about certain things in this industry and am quite frankly sick and tired of the way things are shaping up for those amongst us whom wish to keep and maintain animals.

This is not a dig against any reader what so ever. 

I just felt it a necessity to raise the issue head on.

There are very few people out there that wish to follow through with their passions and beliefs. PKL has some 185 members now, these people are visually active in their support of the problems our industry faces.

Am l political, probably, am l militant - no not really, but will be easily perceived as such. Am l all the things that people have stated in recent months? I don't believe so, but l must let others judge me and my actions.

Am l loud?

Oh yes indeed.

My writing style and the way l write my threads and my posts causes some readers, viewers and browsers to be concerned. Am l a scaremongerer, no l do not believe so, but there will be those that view my writings as such.

We have crept quietly whilst around us, our opposition of which are many have trod heavily. They have raised incredible funds against us should they wish to use them.

More and more legislation creeps in usually backed by the very same that oppose, and we have lost a few battles.

More and more chippings away at the fraternity of keeping animals.

Who am l, no body really, l am part of a team that l try and lead and in the glimmer that we may make a difference.

Who am l, l am PKL, that is all, l may sign out as Rory Matier, but l am working on behalf of keepers in the United Kingdom and have a team of UK keepers that work alongside me, because they also believe in hope.

Thanks for reading

Rory Matier
PKL


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

: victory: :no1: : victory: :cheers: :2thumb: :notworthy: :no1: : victory:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

im going to guess your rory matier??


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

:no1::no1:


----------

